
SSD Drives Vulnerable to Attacks That Corrupt User Data - Preemo
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/hardware/ssd-drives-vulnerable-to-attacks-that-corrupt-user-data/
======
pkaye
I've done SSD firmware development in the past and these kinds of
vulnerabilities have been identified and mitigated for quite a while now.

------
cpncrunch
Presumably caching will tend to mitigate both of these issues.

